# Attention: AH Sanford



## chrysoberyl (Sep 15, 2017)

Newsletter Exclusive: New 50mm Coming in 2018 [CR2]
We're told by a very good source that Canon will finally address the 50mm focal length in 2018. There are apparently two prototypes currently being tested by select photographers.
We're told one of the lenses is an EF 50mm f/1.4 IS USM, which was likely developed alongside the brand new EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM. We were not told what the other 50mm prototype lens was.
The announcement is slated for some time in the first half of 2018. As always though, lenses come where they're done and ready for production, not when the marketing people want them to be announced. Therefore, delays are always possible.
To be perfectly honest, we don't like reporting about 50mm lenses, as we've been burned a few times in the past.
The same source did mention that a previous design for a fast 50mm lens was scrapped due to do some new technologies in manufacturing that Canon utilizes and that the new deisgn is going to be an improvement.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 15, 2017)

Is it a CR0 rumor?


----------



## ethanz (Sep 15, 2017)

I was looking for the thread after seeing the email to get ahnsfords attention, but didn't find it. This thread will do.


----------



## zim (Sep 15, 2017)

CR -1.


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 15, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Newsletter Exclusive: New 50mm Coming in 2018 [CR2]
> ...



Because it's not true. You will never receive your 50mm. I'm sorry.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Sep 15, 2017)

you will recieve a 50mm, but it will be f4.0 with IS or f2.8 without ;D


----------



## ethanz (Sep 15, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Newsletter Exclusive: New 50mm Coming in 2018 [CR2]
> ...



He was trying to keep it a secret from you.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 16, 2017)

IF true that there are 50mm prototypes out there...hopefully one of them is an L-series version of that 50 1.4 IS, and such a lens eventually materializes. Not for the IQ so much as the weather sealing, solid build, etc. Just like they're doing now with the 85mm version...


----------



## Talys (Sep 16, 2017)

Act444 said:


> IF true that there are 50mm prototypes out there...hopefully one of them is an L-series version of that 50 1.4 IS, and such a lens eventually materializes. Not for the IQ so much as the weather sealing, solid build, etc. Just like they're doing now with the 85mm version...



Whatever comes out will be L. Canon hasn't released a new non-L that has a mechanical USM ring in years. Everything not L or DO seems to be STM of some flavor now (including nano-USM.. which is just nicer STM).


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 16, 2017)

When I heard Canon is releasing an 85mm f/1.4L IS, my first thought was a 50mm f/1.4L IS is sure to follow.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hard to believe the email when the same rumor isn't posted on the site. That rumor would have been posted front and center.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 16, 2017)

I know this is going to sound mean.. but I hope canon drag their feet a touch and get this spot on.

My pennies are going in a 24f1.4LII fund at the moment, once that's in the kit the 50 is next up, but I won't be buying anything other than ringUSM without focus by wire.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 16, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> .. but I hope canon drag their feet a touch and get this spot on..



Blimey, how much feet dragging do you want ? The EF 50/1.4 is from 1993 !


----------



## traveller (Sep 16, 2017)

Talys said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > IF true that there are 50mm prototypes out there...hopefully one of them is an L-series version of that 50 1.4 IS, and such a lens eventually materializes. Not for the IQ so much as the weather sealing, solid build, etc. Just like they're doing now with the 85mm version...
> ...



Five years, to be exact. I would say that's not quite long enough to say never...


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 16, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > .. but I hope canon drag their feet a touch and get this spot on..
> ...



exactly we've waited that long.. it's finally got to the top of the pile, please Canon don't screw it up!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 16, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > rfdesigner said:
> ...



;D


----------



## MayaTlab (Sep 17, 2017)

Let's hope I won't have to wait until 2026 for my small, yet good quality, capable, with a great rendering with smooth progressive bokeh and reasonable sharpness 50mm f/somethingreasonablelike2or1.8 IS FASTAFTHINGY with a moderate price, in the spirit of the 24/28/35mm IS USM, because that rumour doesn't sound like this is it. 

That being said, good news rumour for those who are interested in the 50mm version of the 85mm f1.4 IS USM L .


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 17, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > .. but I hope canon drag their feet a touch and get this spot on..
> ...


That was exactly my response when I read that post! Crikey! They've had years now!


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 19, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > rfdesigner said:
> ...



yes and they'll have been working on different things.. finally management have admitted a new 50 is needed.. if they skimp the developers might not have enough time to do a decent job, or they might just cost cut it so we end up with dreaded "focus by wire".


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 19, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



I don't think they would go focus-by-wire with it, but then I have got a 100% track record of being completely wrong when it comes to guessing what Canon are going to do next.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 20, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Fleetie said:
> ...



Damn!.. that's blown it then.


----------

